# Using bone meal in raw food recipe



## ZoeyLayla (Jan 22, 2013)

Greetings. New member here and a proud owner of a (moyen) poodle pup. 
Through the advice of the breeder we are continuing a commercial BARF raw foods diet for now.

I want to make a recipe in home instead. In some online recipes they call for using bone meal. Can anyone tell me what source to use for the bone meal -- where I can get it? Is it the same stuff as I can buy from the nursery for my garden?


----------



## lizbethc38 (Sep 13, 2007)

I would NOT use garden bone meal. There are bone meal products designed specifically for pets available at pet stores or amazon. I use 'human grade' bone meal for Muggsy, KAL bone meal, the powder. I add 900 mg per pound of meat. I make Muggsy's food out of the same organic meat & vegetables etc. that I cook for my family(except me, I am a vegan so Muggsy gets my meat lol), so I only use human supplements for him.
Here's something :
"
If you plan to purchase bone meal from the garden department, read the ingredients thoroughly because added fertilizers can kill your dog. Plants can tolerate chemicals and fertilizers that are added to bone meal, and often thrive when those are included, but dogs can become very sick if you feed them bone meal intended for plants. To find bone meal that's safe for animals, check your feed store, pet store, or online vendors that distribute bone meal for dog food.



Read more: Why to Add Bone Meal to Homemade Dog Food | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5128154_add-meal-homemade-dog-food.html#ixzz2IfcSeoOo


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I would skip the bone meal and just give your pup something that is boney, like a chicken or turkey leg/back/thigh/quarter/neck, lamb ribs/legs, pig ribs (not short ribs), etc . That way you won't be spending a ton of money on bone meal and its relatively cheap. Just check the sodium content before feeding (max is 100mg/4oz serving.) It will double as a bone source and a recreational chew.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree with giving a meaty edible bone, like a turkey neck or chicken leg quarter. Great for cleaning teeth!

Check out this guide to raw, it's for prey model but it has a ton of great info beginners guide to prey model raw


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

NOW makes a human grade bone meal. Do not use the stuff meant for the garden. Bone meal is famously high in lead, the garden stuff won't have a guarantee for lead content but something like NOW will.


----------



## ZoeyLayla (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info. We've only had Zoey about 10 days and she's 10 1/2 weeks old. Every day has been different and we are trying to learn as much as we can about raw dog food etc.


----------

